# Triplets!



## Kcanyon (Jul 14, 2015)

Three 50/50 Kiko/Boer cross. Two doelings, one buckling. All VIGOROUS!!!:stars:


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Darling! Congratulations, already bouncing on rocks! Great photo


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow are they ever huge! Born yesterday?? Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Kcanyon (Jul 14, 2015)

*Born Yesterday?*

Oh, no...not born yesterday. I'm slow at announcements...they are just over 2 weeks old. BoKis grow fast!!!!


----------

